# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R2 - Nova rasprodaja 28.11.

## ivakika

pozdrav svima,
nova Rodina rasprodaja rabljene djecje opreme odrzat ce se u Tvornici, 28.11. (nedjelja) od 9-14 sati

ponovno ce nam trebati vrijedne cure koje su voljne pomoci i jos jednom zahvaljujem svim curama koje su nam pomogle i bez kojih nasa prva rasprodaja sigurno ne bi bila tako uspjesna

molim vas sve da skupljate vjesalice, jer tu smo kratki-trebali bi jos nekih 500-tinjak komada, najbolje malih vjesalica ili onih sa kvacicom, ali i velike ce posluziti. Dakle, ako kupujete u Nami ili slicnim vecim robnim kucama, zamolite za par komada vjesalica, svaka ce nam dobro doci(i ako uspijete nabaviti veci broj vjesalica svakako mi javite)

----------


## Oriana

ako je ivarica za, ovoga puta poslat ću te nesretne vješalice po sestri pa nek ona skokne po njih (ako joj je još blizu)
nemam puno, nekih 15-18 ali dobro će vam doći

----------


## apricot

Oriana, sad ću se pojesti što se prošli put nismo dogovorili!
Pošalji mi na pp kućni broj - da nazovem kad smo u blizini.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja se opet javljam za pomoć, prošli put je bilo super!  8)

----------


## BubaSanja

I ja cu opet pomoci.

 :Smile:

----------


## mara

I ja, i ja!!

----------


## Mima

A koji je ono sistem za prodaju stvari? Nemojte se ljutiti, nisam baš pratila forum kad je bila zadnja rasprodaja jer mi je beba bila još skroz mala. I sad je još jako mala, pa je se ne bi usudila ostaviti, tako da se neću moći javiti za pomoć, ali nadam se da će ove rasprodaje postati tradicionalne, pa da ću se i ja jednom uključiti   :Smile:

----------


## Cvrčak

javljam se za pomoc!

----------


## ivancica

cure,usjela sam nagovoriti mm-a da dodjemo na Rodinu rasprodaju u Zagreb.Jaaako se radujem.Nadam se da se neće ništa iskomplicirati i da ćemo doći.

----------


## Inesica

yes, nedjelja, sad ćemo i mi moći doći :D . Ako beba prorjedi cikinje (sad je svakih cca 2 sata i traje ? vremena, jer osim što je fino jako je zabavno 8) ) možda ću nešto moći i pomoći  :Wink:  . Obratit ću pažnju na vješalice.

----------


## Marina

Evo me nakon 100 godina, naime bili smo u Libiji cijeli 9. mj. i tek sada sam dosla k sebi. Zao mi je sto necu moci doci na rasprodaju, jer u subotu idemo k mami i na jednu svadbu, a vracamo se tek u ponedjeljak.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Podižem i usput da kažem da imam 30 vješalica baš za dječju odjeću.   :Grin:

----------


## ivakika

super!!

----------


## Mukica

i ja cu donjet jednu hrpicu
al cu ih odnjet posle doma jer mi trebaju

----------


## mamma san

Čitam u Vjesniku od petka 19.11. da je rasprodaja u nedjelju 22.11?????  :?  :?

----------


## Ines

> Čitam u Vjesniku od petka 19.11. da je rasprodaja u nedjelju 22.11?????  :?  :?


ak tak pise- pise krivo!!!!!!

----------


## ivakika

pa nedjelja je danas- 21.!!-kak su tako pogrijesili??

----------


## †marival

SAMO PODIŽEM   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

> Podižem i usput da kažem da imam 30 vješalica baš za dječju odjeću.


baš se pitam kako si došla do vješalica   :Grin:   :Wink:  .


ja sam danas zamolila curke da stave rasprodaju na naslovnicu HTnet-a. sad možete vidjeti na prvoj stranici - prva tema na LIFESTYLE   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Sorciere - hitno!
Zovem t-portal - ne postoji broj!
KRIVI JE DATUM!!!!!!!!!
Hitno zovi prijateljicu neka intervenira - neka tetka na besplatnom telefonu nema pojma o čemu ja to i govori mi da nazovem Rode!

----------


## apricot

Riješili problem!

----------


## sorciere

ja nisam gledala tekst   :Grin:  , ali mi se čini da je bio prepisan odnekuda  :/ ..

važno da je sve ok   :Saint:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma gdje?  :?  Ja tražim i ne mogu naći.  :?

----------


## sorciere

> Ma gdje?  :?  Ja tražim i ne mogu naći.  :?


kaj ne možeš naći??? 

www.htnet.hr 

onda skrolaš po stranici do dole - i nađeš lifestyle   :Grin:  . i tamo je naslov (link).

----------


## TeddyBearz

Našla!   :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

sorciere, hvala na promociji rasprodaje!  :D

----------


## Brunda

> kaj ne možeš naći??? 
> 
> www.htnet.hr 
> 
> onda skrolaš po stranici do dole - i nađeš lifestyle   . i tamo je naslov (link).


Kaj sam ja luda ili su oni to već maknuli?!
Na lifestyleu nema ničag o rasprodaji  :/

----------


## ivarica

nisu makli, samo vise nije na naslovnici:

http://www.tportal.hr/lifestyle/obit...4/0122006.html

----------

